# Pony Mares bred for '06



## Ponygirl (Nov 23, 2005)

We will have three ASPC babies due in early spring....one of these will be our Foundation show baby for '06 - the baby will be 75% Arenosa out of our 16 year old mare, DWF Ever Ready, who is a direct daughter of Kewpie Doll's Diablo..(please be a filly!!!)...the other two should be pinto babies as the parents are all pinto.....one is due in Feb and one in March.....I'm ready now!!!!!

All of our ASPC and AMHR foals will be Futurity nominated....most of our bloodlines are Arenosa......


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Nov 23, 2005)

We have one due - out of Thyen's Elegan and by Wilk Ultmate Proof - hoping for a pinto filly!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Nov 23, 2005)

11-23-05 HI! We have 9 bred for next year. That's the most we've ever bred and probably the most we'll do for a number of years. We prefer about 6, but we've had troubles with mares carrying to term (even with the shots to prevent abortion) the past few years, so we've been breeding a couple more...just in case. Also one of the mares is old and one was bred on the foal heat so we're up in the air about those two carrying to term. We'll have, hopefully, 2 by Double Stuf (Superior Sire this year!) 4 by Sandstorm (double bred Silver Mane's Pierre Cody grandson and 22 years old -- he's been getting the most because of his age), 2 to Roulette and 1 to Midnight Star. Roulette's and Midnight Star's will be their first for us. Fog Ranch has had a couple of Roulette foals and have been thrilled, so we're looking forward to seeing what he sires for us. Mid. Star's will be his first foal. Our's won't start arriving until very late May, early June. Hope everybody carries to term. Especially the two bred to Roulette -- the old mare, Star (Mid. Star's dam) and Dazzle (palomino)( foal heat breeding) (read recently, where the odds of that breeding carrying to term are way less than 30 day heat -- but sometimes it works, so have our fingers crossed). You can see all the stallions on our website www.stepnstone.com Most of the mares, too, but since I didn't mention their names (how fair is that!) you'll just have to guess  Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Lewella (Nov 23, 2005)

Like Shirlee I bred a few more than normal and that was also mostly due to the age of the stallion I used most. I also have two mares over 15 who I left open last year who I wanted bred this year. I bought a few bred mares too so it'll be a record foal crop for me next year too (like Shirlee I normally have no more than 6).

Roadrunner Cody's Copy (24 year old son of Silver Mane's Frisco Cody) is bred to:

*1* Hopwood's Silver Laketa (Billy Bob's Mercury VB daughter) - March 26 due date - will be Foundation Certified

*2* McCall's BB Passionate Blue (Ruoff's Protester granddaughter) - April 27 - will be Foundation Certified

*3* Oneka's Surpeme Surprise (last daughter of Knight's Gay Cloudine) - April 29 - will be Foundation Certified

*4* RBD Rip's Centennial Souvenir (granddaughter of Rip's Little Masterpiece) - May 12 - will be Foundation Certified

*5* Hopwood's Silver Peace Rose (Billy Bob's Mercury VB daughter) - May 30 - will be Foundation Certified

*6* Vixen Lou-Ed (granddaughter of Red Crescent King) - June 5 - will be Foundation Certified

Royal Red Viking (25 year old double grandson of Rangemore's Royal Master) is bred to:

*7* Hope of Valhalla's (Gooselanding breeding) - April 20 - will be Foundation Certified

I purchased the following mare in foal to Captain's Show-Man -

*8* Tender Miss (double granddaughter of Calico's Roan Prince) - Any time after May 9 - only foal that will not be Foundation Certified

I purchased the following mare in foal to Roadrunner Cody Grey (line bred Silver Mane Frisco Cody) -

*9* Cinderella Girl Lou-Ed (granddaugher of Red Crescent King) - Any time after June 1 - will be Foundation Certified

I purchased to following mare in foal to Smooth Jet R.D.S. (grandson of Queen Ann's Jet & Supreme Surprise) -

*10* Vienna Lou- Ed (granddaughter and great-granddaughter of Red Crescent King) - Any time after May 9 - will be Foundation Certified


----------



## m2d (Nov 23, 2005)

Will have 10-14 Arenosa foals in the spring 2006, some 100% and some percentages. ASPC/AMHR. It is always exciting.

2005 was less than usual......

Dorothy


----------



## alphahorses (Nov 24, 2005)

I have 3 shetlands due for 2005.

One is the dam of the colt in Ponygirl's avatar. She's black and is bred to an overo, so hoping for a black frame overo foal!




She is Georgetown's Tom Cat granddaughter on top, and a daughter of MAM Music's Miss Melody (owned by Buckeye Walnut Creek Farm) who could be one of the greatest shetland mares currently producing.

The second is a silver dapple that is bred to my Arenosa/Kid Lee stallion. She is Raven of Bird Haven breeding.

The last is a sabino mare, also bred to my Arenosa/Kid Lee stallion. She is Royal Red Viking breeding.

In 2006 I will be breeding my first ASPC/AMHR mares .. can't wait!


----------



## Leeana (Nov 26, 2005)

We have one!!! FINIALLY

*J-K's Little Angel* is Bred to *Buddy L* for rouphly August 2006. We will know a closer date when we get her vet checked.

Hopefully the foals name will be *J's Little Buddy*

Leeana

This foal prep is amazing.


----------



## lyn_j (Nov 26, 2005)

[SIZE=14pt]Well since Image resorbed her twins both.... we flushed her and bred her again beginning of november....9 days in a row! I dont normally breed in the fall and so Im not going to be too upset if the ultrasound is neg.....we will start again in feb but if she is pregnant then we will have one for us and Hattie is bred to steel bu now lives with another family since she went over 38. I do though have first dibs on buying her baby back if they decide to sell it.[/SIZE]

Lyn


----------



## Mercysmom (Nov 26, 2005)

We have our first Modern Shetland in foal for a May 2006 foal - she is bred to E's Blaze of Glory.

After three tough years breeding minis (2 aborted foals, 3 dystocias and 2 dwarf horses), I am cautiously optimistic for May 2006 - I am hoping for a safe delivery of a healthy foal and a happy, healthy mare. To me, that is success!

Denise

Silversong farm


----------

